# F/S 2000 Honda Rancher 4x4



## polarisidiot (May 10, 2004)

Forsale 2000 Honda Rancher 4x4 350 with cycle country snowplow and electric lift, cycle country metal cv boot protectors, gas tank bag, shock covers, rack mounted gun or bow holders. Quad has been used for hunting and snowplowing my driveway. Must sell building a house. Asking $3500 for everything but will entertain offers. Located in SE Michigan. Email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## polarisidiot (May 10, 2004)

Pictures are available upon request email me
pandersonx[email protected]


----------

